# Broomstick Method - Contains Graphic Language



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Broomstick Method and other ways to...you know

*Warning: This message contains graphic language which may upset sensitive persons.*

There are good descriptions for processing in many publications. 
"Raising Rabbits the Modern Way" a book by Bob Bennett 
"Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits" a book by Bob Bennett 
(Available at many libraries)

Articles on butchering and euthanasia can found at 
http://jubileeacres.net/rarticles.html 

Over 20 years ago, I worked for the California Conservation Corps, back in the days of Gov. Jerry "Moonbeam" Brown. We lived dormitory style in a camp. As part of our "Appropriate Technology" education, we learned to raise organic vegetables and to raise animals for our camp kitchen. We had pigs, goats, turkeys, chickens, and rabbits.

That's where I learned to process rabbits for the kitchen.

I was taught to use sharp knives, hang the rabbit by the feet in rope loops, slit the throat and bleed it out. We usually held the rabbits head with one hand and used the other hand to hold the knife. It worked fine and in the hundreds of rabbits we processed only one of them ever screamed and that was while we carried the rabbit to the killing area we had prepared.

The thing I did not like about it was the presence of sharp knives in nervous hands, namely - my hands!

Note: At this time, 2008 in USA, cutting the throat is not considered humane as it causes pain. Butchering for halel (muslim tradition) involves cutting the throat. I no longer use this method, although I could if I had to. 

Fast forward to 2000. My sons join 4H and start raising meat rabbits to compete in meat pens for auction at the fair. My nervous hands are still attached to me. I don't have the hand strength to kill rabbit with my hands by cervical dislocation, also known as "twist and crunch." So the "rabbit punch" or "bonking" to the back of the rabbit skull with a hardwood dowel or round metal bar became my method of choice. 

You stun them by hitting them in the head with a pipe or hardwood stick. Actually, this blunt force trauma (bonking the back of the head behind the ears) is similar to what happens to us when we fall backwards and hit the back of our head on concrete. Hit hard enough and the subject goes unconscious and often dies from the trauma. As a friend of mind once said, if you hit the rabbit on the back of the head and blood comes out the nose, that's a good hit. You hold the ears and strike behind the ears.

Bonking is my second choice. The act of bonking raises my anxiety level and I don't like it. The violence in striking the rabbit annoys me. Yes, I've smacked my fingers before with this method too.

The broomstick method has become my preferred method to dispatch a rabbit. A broom handle, mop handle, or other STRONG dowel is used to facilitate cervical dislocation. I have metal rod that is about half an inch in diameter that I use a lot.

I take the rabbit to be killed to a flat area. Hard concrete floor seems to work best, although I've also done this on the kitchen floor. I do not attempt on soft ground or on a lawn.

I like to have classical music playing while I process rabbits. Helps keep me calm. I thank the Lord and the rabbit for the food they provide. Then I put the rabbit down on the floor and give it a moment to calm down. 

I gently place the stick behind the rabbit head across the neck. The rabbit doesn't know what the stick is for and usually doesn't get nervous.

Put the stick right behind the head in the hollow of the neck. Try to keep the rabbit head in a straight line, its jaw flat on the ground. The stick should at least two feet long. The stick should extend at least 12 inches on each side of the rabbit. 

I usually kneel down to setup the rabbit and stick position. 

Now comes the important step. Step on the stick to one side of the rabbit, this should pin the rabbits head and neck to the floor. Be sure rabbits head stays straight and does not twist sideways. Grabbing the rabbits rear legs, straighten up and place your other foot on the stick on the other side of the rabbit. As you do this, pull up on the rabbits rear legs. 

With the neck pinned down, pulling up on the rear legs will dislocate the neck, stunning/killing the rabbit at that moment. There will be some reflexive kicks and jerking, but the rabbit is dead. You will feel the neck bones separate.

This sounds complicated and it takes some practice to get it done smoothly. You can practice on a stuffed toy until you can do this step smoothly. The step and pull should take less than a second to complete. You can then hang the rabbit, remove the head, and let it bleed out. You can then continue to process as normal.

If you have trouble with balance, or cannot bend, then this method may not work for you. I would direct you to learn how to bonk the rabbit by hitting them with something in the back of the head. Bonking is still my backup plan should the broomstick method fail. I keep a metal rod (large screwdriver) at hand in case it may be needed to finish the job. At hand means within arms reach, okay?

I've checked the rabbits eye for involuntary reflex and the rabbit is gone. It's dead. No doubt. There is some kicking by the rabbit, that is nerve reflex only.

Be advised that with bonking or broomsticking there could be bleeding from the rabbits nose so be sure you are someplace that is easy to clean up.

For me, the broomstick method is the least violent method for killing rabbits. It works on 5 lb fryers, 10 lb roasters, and 15 lb French Lops. Using the power of the legs to pull up makes it possible from small people to kill big rabbits. I also use this method to euthanize rabbits that are sick or failing to thrive. Instead of thanking them for food, I thank them for spending time with us, tell them to say hello to Jesus for me and send them over the rainbow bridge. 

I hold them until the kicking stops, then I put them in double plastic bag, then into the freezer to be sold as animal food or donated to wildlife rescue for animal food.

One more note, CULL does not mean KILL. Cull means to separate from the herd. Many of my rabbit culls are sold as pets, or breeding stock, or as show bunnies. One person's cull may be someone else's Grand Champion. 

Some of our best show rabbits were culls from another breeder. Why does she cull such nice rabbits? Because she cannot keep all the rabbits that are born in her barn. So she culls by selling.

I may cull for weight, for color, for body type, or any other reason. I may kill some culls, but not all culls are killed. When people started using cull and kill as if they mean the same thing, this upsets people and gives PETA ammunition.

So I try to use the language of the herdsman properly.

I tried to keep the graphic language to a minimum, if I upset anyone, I apologize. Considering the topic, I think I did good.

I believe there will be rabbits in heaven. I believe we might see some of our friends again. So I try to do right by them. In case we meet.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Nice post, Franco. I'm with you on doing right by the rabbits. Thanks!


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the post franco. it was very well written. and the language was fine.


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

i used this method the other night on my lylah. i didn't enjoy feeling her seperate. still bothers me but maybe because she wasn't supposed to have been there. it was easy though once i got her set right. nice post and polite as you can get when discussing this topic.


----------

